# Klackern im Laptop?

## Ampheus

Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass meine Festplatte im Laptop nach einiger Zeit in regelmässigen abständen "klickt". Es hört sich so an, als ob der Schreib-/Lesekopf sich zurücksetzt.

Das kommt allerdings erst, wenn der Laptop länger an ist. Reboote ich dann, ist es wieder weg.

Wie könnte man das beheben, bzw. was kann ich tun, damit er nicht mehr klackert?

(Er ist nachts auch an und es nervt einfach)  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Schonmal die SMART-Werte aus der Platte ausgelesen? Irgendwas verdächtiges dabei?

----------

## Ampheus

```
ide-smart -d /dev/sda

Id=  1  Status=15  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 46  Passed

Id=  2  Status= 5  {Prefailure  OffLine}  Value=100  Threshold= 30  Passed

Id=  3  Status= 3  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 25  Passed

Id=  4  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value= 99  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=  5  Status=51  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 24  Passed

Id=  7  Status=15  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 47  Passed

Id=  8  Status= 5  {Prefailure  OffLine}  Value=100  Threshold= 19  Passed

Id=  9  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value= 91  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id= 10  Status=19  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 20  Passed

Id= 12  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=192  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value= 99  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=193  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value= 89  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=194  Status=34  {Advisory    Online }  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=195  Status=26  {Advisory    Online }  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=196  Status=50  {Advisory    Online }  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=197  Status=18  {Advisory    Online }  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=198  Status=16  {Advisory    OffLine}  Value=100  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=199  Status=62  {Advisory    Online }  Value=200  Threshold=  0  Passed

Id=200  Status=15  {Prefailure  Online }  Value=100  Threshold= 60  Passed

OffLineStatus=0 {NeverStarted}, AutoOffLine=No, OffLineTimeout=5 minutes

OffLineCapability=123 {Immediate Auto SuspendOnCmd}

SmartRevision=16, CheckSum=198, SmartCapability=3 {SaveOnStandBy AutoSave}
```

Sagt dir das irgendwas?

----------

## tuam

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass meine Festplatte im Laptop nach einiger Zeit in regelmässigen abständen "klickt". Es hört sich so an, als ob der Schreib-/Lesekopf sich zurücksetzt.

 

Ein solches Geräusch hatte ich schon bei zwei-drei Festplatten. Drei Wochen später waren sie tot. Ich schlage vor, Du sicherst die Systemkonfiguration und alle Daten von Wert und suchst schonmal die Garantieunterlagen raus...

FF,

Daniel

----------

## Ampheus

Nein, kaputte Festplatten hatte ich auch schon. Das ist nicht das "tödliche" klackern  :Smile: 

Das hört sich etwas anders an  :Very Happy: 

----------

## michel7

Bei mir ist das gleiche bei einem 6 monate alten laptop. Ist deiner nicht zufällig ASUS?

----------

## firefly

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass meine Festplatte im Laptop nach einiger Zeit in regelmässigen abständen "klickt". Es hört sich so an, als ob der Schreib-/Lesekopf sich zurücksetzt.
> 
> Das kommt allerdings erst, wenn der Laptop länger an ist. Reboote ich dann, ist es wieder weg.
> 
> Wie könnte man das beheben, bzw. was kann ich tun, damit er nicht mehr klackert?
> ...

 

"klickt" die Festplatte auch, wenn gerade Daten kopiert werden?

Wenn nein, dann könnte das klicken davon herrühren, das die Festplatte die Schreib-Leseköpfe, nach einer gewissen leerlaufzeit, in Parkposition bringt.

----------

## Ampheus

Nein tut sie nicht.

Ich glaube auch, es hat etwas mit einer Parkposition zu tun, aber allerdings alle ~10 sekunden.

Das nervt auf dauer. Kann man das irgendwie abschalten?

----------

## musv

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559012.html

----------

## Mantaar

War's schon immer da - oder kam's  jetzt erst plötzlich?

Welches Modell ist die Festplatte denn? Meine Samsungs in meinem Notebook machen beide manchmal (nur nachts  :Smile: ) auch solche Geräusche - aber sehr leise. Das war schon immer so - und wird wohl nur ein Standardverhalten der Festplatte sein.

Daten regelmäßig sichern ist sowieso Pflicht.

----------

## Ampheus

Den Hersteller weiß ich nich, es ist aber ein FSC C1410.

Das Verhalten war schon immer so, aber nur unter Linux, unter Windows hatte ich das nicht bemerkt.

----------

## manuels

hatte mal ein ähnliches/das selbe Problem

----------

## Ampheus

Den Link hatte musv auch schon geschrieben  :Smile: 

Naja werd einfach beim rebooten bleiben müssen, wie es aussieht.

----------

## manuels

ups   :Embarassed: 

----------

